# How long can frozen semen stay frozen?



## Amour Lie (May 24, 2013)

Well, I know this isn't 100% a nursery question, but I figured it would fit here better.

I am wanting to breed my Welsh pony and I found a amazing stud at a very low price. The only thing about that is I am not sure when I want to breed her, and they only have four frozen semen's left to ship out. How long could it stay frozen? And how do you go about unfreezing it?


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2013)

Sorry I have only ever dealt with fresh semen so I wouldn't know. I am very interested to see what the others say though.


----------



## dutchhollow (May 25, 2013)

It is shipped in a container to keep it frozen (in dogs we used to use dry ice,not sure what is being used now) if you have a reproductive vet to ship it to, no worries as they will have facilities to make sure it stays frozen and viable.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (May 26, 2013)

It is frozen in liquid nitrogen and can remain viable for almost an eternity.

Thawing is done under strict conditions by a Vet. Insemination is performed in a much tighter window from ovulation. Frozen semen has less fertility than fresh, but how much less is variable from stallion to stallion.

Dr. Taylor


----------



##  (May 26, 2013)

Thank you Dr. Taylor. Your expertise is very much appreciated.


----------

